# Got bored...Again, DIY Musky Box....Again



## Bubba (Jan 15, 2009)

So i've quickly outgrown my first DIY Box. So I thought I would show off my new one....haha. I went to walmart and picked up a $15(Clearanced) Tackle bag and home depot and got 2 10' pieces of 2x3 Vinyl Downspout. Cut the downspout into 11" pieces, glued them together with PVC glue, smoothed down a few edges and corners with my dremel and voila! Here are my pics....

All in one package...






Tools in the pack pocket...





Leaders, Spare hooks, etc in a plano in the front pocket...





Should about up to about 30 baits, which should be all i'll ever need on a single trip, and i've got everything in one bag...


----------



## ho_shi (Jan 15, 2009)

thats funny!!!

i just bought the SAME bag tonite!!!

took the trays out and use it for a worm bag

I have all my plactics organized in gal bags, ie worms, creatures, craws, frogs ect ect ect


I have never thought of doing that tho!!

will the cranks and other baits fall off??? or bounce out?


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool idea! I'm thinking the lid (when closed) will help keep the lures from falling off the top of the tubes.


----------



## ilinimud (Jan 16, 2009)

I have the same bag only its yellow. I have 3 plano organizers in the main part, pliers, scale, and tape measure in the front part, and all my worms, and soft plastic in the two side pockets. It seems to work out well. I really like what you did with it though.


----------



## G3_Guy (Jan 16, 2009)

Great idea Bubba! When you planning to hit the hill again?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2009)

ho_shi said:


> thats funny!!!
> 
> i just bought the SAME bag tonite!!!
> 
> ...



No, I've got notches cut in there to keep them in their place, and the lid(like waterwings said) should keep them from bouncing out of their slots. 

Thanks guys, I had already bought one of these same bags to keep most of all my other stuff in, and I really liked it....for the money I don't think you can beat it.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2009)

G3_Guy said:


> Great idea Bubba! When you planning to hit the hill again?



Not sure yet, They've had the plant off most of this week, so may be a few days.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 16, 2009)

Great work Bubba!, Im still trying to come up with a worm bag idea made from a back pack. If you have any ideas on that please PM me!


----------

